# Lepanthes Calodictyon or Tentaculata



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

So I'm not sure this is Lepanthes Calodictyon. I got it from Ecuagenera and I've heard they mixed the two up before. 
It doesn't look as green as it should be looks more redish like Tentaculata


















thanks for the help


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

The leaf color is dependent on the growing conditions. When grown in high light, pleurothallids will turn a red/purple color, similar to bromeliads.

It is difficult to determine the species without seeing a flower, but there are slight differences in the leaf pattern and proportions if I recall correctly. Since it came from Ecuagenera, there is also a possibility that it is a hybrid and that would make a proper ID even harder to establish. Hopefully someone else will chime in


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

It's calodictyon


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Spaff said:


> It's calodictyon


Is there an easy way to tell them apart, Spaff? I'm sure seeing them side by side would help a lot, but I haven't had a chance to do that... 

John


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/242066-note-lepanthes-taxonomy.html



FroggyKnight said:


> Is there an easy way to tell them apart, Spaff? I'm sure seeing them side by side would help a lot, but I haven't had a chance to do that...
> 
> John


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/242066-note-lepanthes-taxonomy.html


Thanks for the link man, and thanks for the post Spaff. That makes it a lot clearer for me. 

John


----------

